# 2008 Racing Ralph Evo 2.1 weight and size



## Strong Ti (Jun 1, 2005)

Just picked up 2 Racing Ralphs, they came in at 464 and 467gms, listed weight on box is 470gms

Size wise they are a lot smaller than the old Ralph. The new tire on Mavic XC 717disc is around 45.5 mm around the carcass (30psi with tube) where as my old Ralph was 49mm (30psi Stans). I hope to get the new tires mounted up with Stans next week and give them a try.


----------



## mafia6 (Sep 30, 2005)

isit me of does the new racing ralph thread pattern looks like it was based on the nobby nics? do report back after u hit the trails! also...when will they be available to schwalbe's distros?


----------



## scarsellone (Oct 17, 2005)

Are they Tubed or Tubless ver? I'm curious if you are using Stans with a reg ver?


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

If my inference is as good as anybody else's here. Basing from Evo's bead, that is, where you could see those small vertical lines--> I could say, standard ones... Feel free of correcting me though...  

But that looks promising! Since I would like to bring back the fondest memories of the ride wherein I don't have to worry that my front would 'wash out' over those loose corners. FWIW, thread pattern closely resembles Nevegals, right? Please give us some feedbacks from conversion, installation to ride...

TIA! :thumbsup:


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

scarsellone said:


> Are they Tubed or Tubless ver? I'm curious if you are using Stans with a reg ver?


 At that weight they are tubed not tubeless version.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Well, I must consider myself lucky...
Non tubeless, 2.1 EVO, using it with DT tubelesskit, Stan's sealant, 2 months now without any problem rear mounted. I might consider using it front (instead of the Nobby) with the old RR on the rear, as it haves more lateral grip than the oldies.


----------



## Strong Ti (Jun 1, 2005)

*Yes - std version*

Tubless tires are too heavy!


----------



## Strong Ti (Jun 1, 2005)

*Lucky dawg!*

Again Schwable tire weights are all over the place.

I wasn't able to select from a batch, but previous experience with Nobby Nics and old Ralphs suggests that theres some nice light ones out there


----------



## scarsellone (Oct 17, 2005)

Furious Fred UST = 425g


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

scarsellone said:


> Furious Fred UST = 425g


Furious Fred non UST=


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

Anyone have a pic with the 2.0 non-ust FF mounted?


----------



## sworkspilot (Jun 26, 2005)

Where did you get the 2.1 Evo? I need a set for a race Feb 2, any ideas?


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

scarsellone said:


> Furious Fred UST = 425g


 You got one(pair)? Where'd you get? Thanks!


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

What size are those furious freds?


----------



## Kris (Jun 15, 2004)

sworkspilot said:


> Where did you get the 2.1 Evo? I need a set for a race Feb 2, any ideas?


http://www.starbike.com/php/product_info.php?lang=en&pid=10268

I just ordered a couple yesterday, I'm sure they said they were in stock, now saying available in 2-4 days.


----------



## Gascon (Nov 10, 2006)

Kris said:


> http://www.starbike.com/php/product_info.php?lang=en&pid=10268
> 
> I just ordered a couple yesterday, I'm sure they said they were in stock, now saying available in 2-4 days.


I ordered a pair from starbike a week ago. They were shipped today.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Some Guy said:


> What size are those furious freds?


26 x 2.0 I haven't mounted them on the wheel, so I can't give other measurements.
I got them direct from Mex Schwalbe dealer, who brought them from Eurobike, they are still not available down here.


----------



## Edu24h (Oct 30, 2006)

Nobby Nic 08 version doesn´t fit with ZTR Olympics rims. I don´t know if 08 Racing Ralphs has the same problem.


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

Edu24h said:


> Nobby Nic 08 version doesn´t fit with ZTR Olympics rims. I don´t know if 08 Racing Ralphs has the same problem.


What is the specific problem with the fit? Too tight, too loose, bead lock issues, or something else?


----------



## Edu24h (Oct 30, 2006)

Too loose, maybe using rimstrip... I tried before with dt 4.2 rim and eclipse kit and fitted, but suddenly exploded while I was riding.


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Edu24h said:


> Too loose, maybe using rimstrip... I tried before with dt 4.2 rim and eclipse kit and fitted, but suddenly explode while a I was riding.


 THAT is scary.


----------



## tolleyman (Mar 5, 2006)

Do they ship to USA???


----------



## ryan123 (Jun 15, 2004)

Just got an 08 RR 26x2.1 yesterday it came in at 460g. The NN for front was 471g


----------



## STS (Jun 24, 2004)

Edu24h said:


> Too loose, maybe using rimstrip... I tried before with dt 4.2 rim and eclipse kit and fitted, but suddenly exploded while a I was riding.


just the same happened to me with NN, stans ZTR arch rims and eclipse rimstrip

hope schwalbe make the new tires more tight


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*407g !*

i just got to pick out the lightest samples out of 40 tires of each size:

Racing Ralph 2,1": 407g + 414g
Racing Ralph 2,25": 510g

i also measured 2,1" Nobby Nics but none was under 500g. all around 515-535g! definitely not a tire i would want on my bike. i then would prefer the Nokian NBX which i also think has some overweight at around 500g lately but at least it is fast rolling...the 2,25 Nobby Nics were around 570 ++ so i didn't even care to look for a light one.


----------



## Strong Ti (Jun 1, 2005)

*Initial impressions*

Mounted up the Ralph on the rear on XC 717 Disc rim with Eclipse Tubeless strip and Stans goo. It aired up and sealed up fine using a compressor. I ran 30PSI and tried it on the 1997 Wellington NZ World Cup Mtb course, conditions here are dry hardpacked and pretty loose in parts.

The new Ralph does roll quite a lot better than the old Ralph and seems to feel a bit more compliant, probably due to the triple compound. My old Ralph was a non-triple compound version. There seems to be a little more traction both climbing and braking but difficult to compare against the partly worn old tire. The new Ralph didn't slide out as mcuh when cornering on loose over hardpack but again I'm comparing a new tire to a partly worn tire.

Over all I'm happy with the new Ralph, but would like to get some sub 450gm examples like Nino's done


----------



## kentkreitler (Jul 29, 2006)

So they do work with Stan's and rim tape? Anyone tried them yet?


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Initial Impressions*

No mention of such dreaded microholes as what plaqued Conti Twister SS. Safe enough to assume now even a standard regular Ralph is easy for conversion? A Ralph 2.1 front then a Furious Fred 2.0 (UST) at the rear, nice combination for anything as close as your terrain, i.e. dry, loose over hardpack?

Truly appreciate any response. :thumbsup:


----------



## Oleg Tokar(fasser) (May 24, 2007)

Any info on real weights of 2008 RR tubeless?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

Oleg Tokar(fasser) said:


> Any info on real weights of 2008 RR tubeless?


I have a set of the 2008 RR 2.1 Tubeless on order... Might be a while until I can weigh them though.


----------



## Bretski72 (Jan 2, 2008)

Just had a couple of 08 RR 2.1 UST delivered .. my digital kitchen scales are showing them as 637g and 638g. They indicate 570g on the box .. but scales can differ slightly .. Definately lighter than the crossmarks I want to replace .. hopefully with better cornering control and a similar rolling resistance.

B.


----------



## Nyquist (May 12, 2005)

Oleg Tokar(fasser) said:


> Any info on real weights of 2008 RR tubeless?


I've got a couple of 2.25 UST's, They weight ~660g.
FWIW, it easily aired up with a floor pump without sealant, and has held air fine for a couple of weeks.
(have added sealant since then for puncture protection)


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

Bretski72 said:


> Just had a couple of 08 RR 2.1 UST delivered .. my digital kitchen scales are showing them as 637g and 638g. They indicate 570g on the box .. but scales can differ slightly .. Definately lighter than the crossmarks I want to replace .. hopefully with better cornering control and a similar rolling resistance.
> 
> B.


Mine will be replacing CrossMarks too... At 635-640 grams, I think it's not too bad for UST knobbies.


----------



## rfxc (Oct 18, 2004)

*looking to buy*

If anyone's got a source where I can buy 08 Racing Ralph's 26 x 2.25 DoubleDefense, I'm ready to lay down the cash. But I can't find em anywhere!


----------



## Nyquist (May 12, 2005)

rfxc said:


> If anyone's got a source where I can buy 08 Racing Ralph's 26 x 2.25 DoubleDefense, I'm ready to lay down the cash. But I can't find em anywhere!


If you don't mind getting them from Germany:

http://www.bike24.com/1.php?content=8;navigation=2;product=2362;pid=104;menuid1=2;menuid2=103;ID=1013ca9fd1b9aaf93c019a81984e90a4


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

Got my two 08 Racing Ralph 2.1 UST: one came in at 627gr and the other at 643gr... far from the claimed weight but still a decent weight for UST tires. They seem very true to size though, wider than the non-UST version Strong Ti measured...


----------



## Vinicius (Apr 13, 2004)

*How about sidewall thickness?*

I ask this because I´m using a pair of Michelins XCR Dry 2 @ 470g with Stan´s and the sidewall is a joke! With less than 1 month of use I already have two small abrasions on the sidewall which the sealant did a good job of blocking the leakage but I´m really worried that these might get bigger and just all out rip! So I was looking to replace them with the RR tubless to get more sidewall protection. But the weight penalty has gotten me having second thoughts. Do you think the tubed version has a strong enough sidewall that I should just go with it and forget the tubless? Any feedback is appreciated since I´m really torn (couldn´t help myself) between tubed x tubless


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

Nyquist said:


> I've got a couple of 2.25 UST's, They weight ~660g.
> FWIW, it easily aired up with a floor pump without sealant, and has held air fine for a couple of weeks.
> (have added sealant since then for puncture protection)


Can you post a picture of a mounted tire? I'm very keen on these 2.25 ust, would like to see them air'd up, thanks!


----------



## Nyquist (May 12, 2005)

snowdrifter said:


> Can you post a picture of a mounted tire? I'm very keen on these 2.25 ust, would like to see them air'd up, thanks!


Here you go:

Mounted on an Arch rim
Casing width - 54.5mm
Outside Knob-to-knob - 55.5mm
So a couple of mm short of a true 2.25 tyre.


----------



## doogie (Sep 24, 2006)

2008 Racing Ralph 2.1 UST, 611g and 613g. I was fortunate to select from a batch.:thumbsup:


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks! looks like a decent width.


----------



## panplan (Jun 12, 2008)

hi All,
I just got two RR 2,1 UST 2008 and they are both slightly below 590g!
Looks like I'm lucky :thumbsup:


----------



## gremlyn (Feb 27, 2007)

Today I've mounted two RR Evos (2.1", triple compond, nonUST, funky colour) on my newly built bike... and both of them were 458g on a scale. Taking in consideration that I've got them cheap, I'm not complaining.  


P.S.
Weight of the bike shown on picture; 9.98kg (22lb). That's my first bike which is under magical '10kg' mark. Yey!


----------

